# Ontario fishing lodges



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Need some input on fishing lodges in Ontario. Will be first trip there fishing and need some info from people who have been there. We plan to drive in not fly. Also will i need a passport to get into Canada ? Thanks !


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

slayer said:


> Need some input on fishing lodges in Ontario. Will be first trip there fishing and need some info from people who have been there. We plan to drive in not fly. Also will i need a passport to get into Canada ? Thanks !


Sorry, Can't help on the info about lodges, but my work requires employees to travel back and forth between Windsor and Michigan and currently you do not need a passport if driving, but are supposed to starting in June. Here is a web site with details:
http://travel.state.gov/travel/cbpmc/cbpmc_2223.html


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

The government changed that at the last minute. All you need for now is a government issued, pictured ID (drivers license) *and* a *CERTIFIED* copy of your birth certificate (no photocopies).

Gotta be a lodge?? We have our own boats and tent camp on a lake every June (at a provincial park) and save a bundle. Oh ya, and we catch all the fish we want.

Steve


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

slayer said:


> Need some input on fishing lodges in Ontario. Will be first trip there fishing and need some info from people who have been there. We plan to drive in not fly. Also will i need a passport to get into Canada ? Thanks !


If you're planning to go to a Lodge somewhere within driving distance from Detroit/Chicago etc. make sure there are fish in the lakes. Many of these lakes are season sensitive and locating the fish in these lakes is a closely guarded secret. Spring/summer/fall deep holes/ river inlets/outlets bug hatches ( need netting ) and bug hatches which affect fish habits. You will no doubt have an excellent time if you go summertime after the bug infestation. But this may not be the best time for fishing. Were the lakes recently stocked? for example.. did the locals dynamite the lakes or net them out. Outfitters show photos to get you excited and yes some guests do catch some fish but just make sure you search out diligently the resort of your choice. Better yet stay in the states and go south to Kentucky/Tennessee one of the TVA areas good times there and you keep the bucks in U.S.A.


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

slayer said:


> Need some input on fishing lodges in Ontario. Will be first trip there fishing and need some info from people who have been there. We plan to drive in not fly. Also will i need a passport to get into Canada ? Thanks !


NEVER will need a passport to go to Canada--needed to get back into USA.
POST office started putting out the new PASSPORT CARD this past Fri. about half price as the regular passport same for 10 years. Drivers lic. wallet size.
We go up 3-8 times per year. Take our own boats--also have many hidden up there on very remote lakes.
Never go to lodges or prov. parks. Thousands of lakes up there that never see a fisherman. In all my years up there we have never seen another person on any lake we fish.
It takes a little work to get to these waters--quads-canoes- portages etc.
200 walleye days per person is the norm not the rarity--and the pike are huge and heavy.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Nordlaw's Lodge www.nordlawlodge.com

Great fishing, friendly hosts, good food and comfortable accomodations. It's a full service lodge with a restaurant, dockage for your boat, or they rent boats also. They have fishing licenses, bait, gas and a boat launch right there on premises. 

My son and I have stayed there the past two years. Planning a third trip this summer. It's not remote wilderness, but nevertheless it is lightly travelled by boaters. It is probably 6 hours driving from the Ambassador Bridge in Detroit, or the Bluewater Bridge in Port Huron.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

lenray said:


> ...........................NEVER will need a passport to go to Canada--needed to get back into USA..................................


Canadian customs has stated that, in cooperation with U.S. customs, they will require a passport from U.S. citizens when the law takes effect, since they must have that document to get back into the U.S. (or passport card). Just came back through the Soo--when I entered Canadian customs asked us what ID we'd be using to return to the US--when we said passports, he wanted to see them. Last summer the Canadian customs NEVER even asked us for ID--just asked why we were entering Canada, and we said fishing. His reply was, have a good time, and he waved us on our way (BTW--that was a first for us).



lenray said:


> 200 walleye days per person is the norm not the rarity--and the pike are huge and heavy.


Same deal with the lakes near the park we stay at. Even on the lake at the park we rarely see any other boats (but we boat down the lake and into the river and into another lakes to fish!!). In June of last year there were only 3 other parties camped at this park while we were there.

Passport card is $45 + $25 execution/application/processing fee (first time). I believe you also have to furnish photos. Only good for land/water travel from Canada and/or Mexico--*not accepted for air travel from any country or to return from any other country.*

Steve


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

I have been going to the Tom Rae Lodge for several years and it is by far the one of the best deals and is always an awesome trip. I usually fish for walleyes and northern pike and I don't think there is a day on the lake where I can't catch my limit. It is also a drive in trip and it is located about 8 hours north of detroit. If you want some more info checkout there website tomraelodge.com ask for dan if you happen to call.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

We have been going to the Upper French River for years, and have used Riverview Cottages. It is strictly housekeeping plan, but there are several other lodges on the Upper French River that have American Plan. It is a full days drive up there, the Upper French is fairly quiet, walleye fishing has picked up with the stocking program, you can easily motor over to Lake Nippissing if you want big water, and we just like the place. Biggest walleye I saw caught was a 12 pounder... Riverview has a motor mechanic for any repairs that might be needed, a fairly good launch ramp, and a small store for forgotten incidentals. Don't use Chenin Blanc, IMO...


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

You might also want to consider Hidden River up around Wawa. We have fished those water for the last two years and if you like big water with little traffic, it is the place to be. Two lakes each 17 miles long, with a connnecting "river," so you can run a long way. Fishing the sunken dam is pretty good all the time, bass fishing has picked up a little, and the locals are very good about sharing the spots and techniques for eyes. Hidden River is preferrred to the other lodge on the lakes... The drive up is very scenic, overlooking Superior.... Lakers are fishable deep, jigging Sonars, while they can be hooked trolling near the surface earlier in the year...


----------

